# Aftermarket parts that don't fit



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Cardone is junk. Autozone is junk. I NEVER buy my parts from there. EVER!:vs_cool:


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

One of my sons hit a deer last winter and we ordered certified fit [or whatever it was called] body parts from RockAuto and they still required a little modification to fit. They had parts that were cheaper [not certified] so you wonder would they have fit any better .... or a lot worse ??

The biggest thing I like about AutoZone is their warranty.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

mark sr said:


> One of my sons hit a deer last winter and we ordered certified fit [or whatever it was called] body parts from RockAuto and they still required a little modification to fit. They had parts that were cheaper [not certified] so you wonder would they have fit any better .... or a lot worse ??
> 
> The biggest thing I like about AutoZone is their warranty.


I think the difference between 'certified' and non is the price and warranty. Quite possibly the same part under a different label.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Well that's the thing. You remove a part FIRST. Then you TAKE it to O'Reilly and MATCH. That's it. Unless you want to do countless returns or drive there 5 times till they get the right part. 
REMOVE AND MATCH. It is well worth few bucks more you pay locally.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

ukrkoz said:


> Well that's the thing. You remove a part FIRST. Then you TAKE it to O'Reilly and MATCH. That's it. Unless you want to do countless returns or drive there 5 times till they get the right part.
> REMOVE AND MATCH. It is well worth few bucks more you pay locally.


It was more than twice as expensive locally than through rock auto, but I should have checked NAPA, as I found out (later) that the had the same part about $20 cheaper than O'Reilly's.

Still, remove and match is certainly the way to go to make sure they will fit.

I got the message clearly that she wanted her window to go up and down, NOW!


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

Bigplanz said:


> It was more than twice as expensive locally than through rock auto, but I should have checked NAPA, as I found out (later) that the had the same part about $20 cheaper than O'Reilly's.
> 
> Still, remove and match is certainly the way to go to make sure they will fit.
> 
> I got the message clearly that she wanted her window to go up and down, NOW!


so, now buy the same part from NAPA, use the O'Reileys receipt and return it to O'Reileys. BAM! $20 richer


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

KPDMinc said:


> so, now buy the same part from NAPA, use the O'Reileys receipt and return it to O'Reileys. BAM! $20 richer


If I was super broke, it might be worthwhile to take the motor out, again, return it, then go buy a cheaper one. For only $20 difference, I ok with it. Just learn to check other places first. Frankly, I didn't look at NAPA because they are usually higher on their parts than AZ or O'Reilly's.


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

Bigplanz said:


> If I was super broke, it might be worthwhile to take the motor out, again, return it, then go buy a cheaper one. For only $20 difference, I ok with it. Just learn to check other places first. Frankly, I didn't look at NAPA because they are usually higher on their parts than AZ or O'Reilly's.


thought you said it was the same part?


----------

